# anyone Paphiopedilum druyi experianses or Tips?



## ByeBye (Apr 21, 2022)

I just got notified that Paphiopedilum druyi was ready to be sold and it's coming within the next two weeks.
Does anyone have experience with this species or can give me tips on how to best grow it?
Here in Europe it seems to be a rarely available species and I couldn't find much info online.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 21, 2022)

They grow into huge, multi-growth plants before flowering.


----------



## Kalyke (Jun 12, 2022)

I have a hybrid of Druyi. Avalon Druid which is Avalon mist (Primulinum X Pinocchio), and Druryi. 
I got it prior to 2016, when I had a terrible accident and stopped caring for my orchids and most died. It limped along as a 2 growth zombie until I was better. In 2021, I broke down and bought a proper grow light. It started "flourishing" in that the leaves became glossy and hard. Now (finally) it is putting out some growth. (This is all indoors. Although Druryi is from India, I still like to keep it shaded, but it can take more heat than Asian (mottled) paphs. 
What I can tell you is it is large. Each mature leaf is 10 to 11 inches long and I am sure in the wild, more. It likes higher light-- like "Dendrobium" light. I have the light switched on to both "veg and Flower." They love water. I water every day during warm weather. I have it in a plastic clear pot with holes within a ceramic pot with holes and when I water, it all drips out, so have a deep saucer. The mix is airy. I put some rock dust and worm castings in the mix (this has to be re-done a few times per year). Apparently, they are incredibly tough plants. They take full sun in India and can take some "freeze" but might die off-- so I wouldn't do that. I know mine is tough because I gave it five years of totally "no care to speak of," only watering occasionally. Now it is much happier, and you can tell because happy leaves look like they are waxed. 

So that is a "Hybrid." That's all I know.


----------



## Silverwhisp (Jul 27, 2022)

ramp said:


> I just got notified that Paphiopedilum druyi was ready to be sold and it's coming within the next two weeks.
> Does anyone have experience with this species or can give me tips on how to best grow it?
> Here in Europe it seems to be a rarely available species and I couldn't find much info online.


The October members’ meeting of the British Paphiopedilum Society will feature Sathish Kumar speaking on the wild populations of Paph. druryi. 
Events|British Paphiopedilum Society

Membership is a real bargain at £12 per year.


----------

